# Reutilizar/modificar fuente AT de PC para obtener +/- 9 voltios



## llubi (Jul 8, 2008)

hola, soy musico y estoy haciendo unos sintetizadores modulares y necesito una alimentacion de +/- 12 voltios y para otros circuitos una alimentacion de +/- 9 voltios.
Para el caso de los+/-9 voltios en principio pensé en utilizar dos pilas, y funciona, el problema vino cuando necesitaba los +/- 12 voltios. Luego se me ocurrió la idea de reutilizar la fuente de alimentacion de un Pc viejo y de paso, aprovechar la estructura metalica de la caja del pc para montar mi sintetizador modular. El problema viene ahora, la fuente de alimentacion me proporciona +/-12 voltios, ¿ como puedo hacer para obtener de esos +/-12 los +/-9 voltios?
¿que reguladores tengo que usar ( si es que hay que usarlos)?, ¿como sería el circuito? .
Notese que ahora necesito usar de la fuente tanto los +/- 12 voltios como los +/-9 voltios
Espero que puedan ayudarme !


----------



## santiago (Jul 8, 2008)

usa un lm7809 (regulador 9v positivo) y un lm7909 (regulador negativo 9v), en el foro hay miles de circuitos con eso, y si nesesitas mas de un ampere pones mas reguladores en paralelo

y para los -12 usa un lm7912 (regulador negativo de 12v)

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Jul 8, 2008)

Así lo puedes hacer:

(observa bien las conexiones porque los pines de masa (tierra) son diferentes en los dos reguladores. Así que debe ser como se muestra en la figura)

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jul 8, 2008)

exactamente

saludos


----------



## llubi (Jul 9, 2008)

gracias por el esquema, 
pero me surgió otra duda:
¿es necesario poner algún condensador para filtrar? He oido que las fuentes de pc meten mucho ruido, y para mi sintetizador, la verdad es que el ruido no interesa precisamente


----------



## santiago (Jul 9, 2008)

le podes poner un capacitor ceramico de 100nf en la entrada de cada regulador, y un electrolitico de 1 uf en la salida de cada regulador, oviamente, respetando la polaridad, para la parte negativa los electroliticos, van con el pin negativo a masa

saludos


----------



## Aunolose (Jul 9, 2008)

Me ha parecido que querías meter el circuito dentro de la carcasa de la fuente, salvo si es muy pequeño, yo no lo haría, por dos razones, el ruido, al ser conmutada seguramente pillaras muchas interferencias y la más importante, la seguridad, muchos componentes están conectados directamente a 230V, si aún así crees que es buena idea, coloca el circuito en la parte de baja tensión, por si las moscas, aún así, casi seguro que por allí anda el conector de entrada de 230V, ten cuidado.


----------



## llubi (Jul 9, 2008)

la idea que yo tengo es la de no modificar la fuente, solo utilizar la salida de +/- 12 voltios, y en una placa aparte hacer el circuito con los reguladores de +/- 9 voltios.
y posiblemente tambien necesite la salida de 5 vlotios de la fuente para algunos circuitos logicos.


----------



## Aunolose (Jul 9, 2008)

Lo decía porque hablas de aprovechar la estructura metálica de la fuente, por eso mi respuesta, mejor ponerla fuera, aunque después lo sujetes a esta.


----------



## llubi (Jul 9, 2008)

yo no dije nada de aprovechar la estructura metalica de la fuente, la que quiero aprovechar es la estructura de la caja del PC.
Como crees que podría meter todo en la caja de la fuente? !  con la cantidad de potenciometros y switches que lleva el sinte y cada una de las placas de cada modulo. aun no se si me cabrá todo en la caja del PC !
Has visto alguna vez un MOOG MODULAR ? 
pues algo parecido es lo que quiero hacer yo


----------



## Aunolose (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, tranquilo, confundí la caja. 

Para advertir de la seguridad o de una fuente de +-9V no hace falta haber visto nada de nada de eso, pero tranquilo, que otra vez me lo callo.


----------

